# Nuevas tendencias arquitectònicas



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ya lo dije posts arriba, el BANK OF CHINA TOWER, de Hong Kong (1989), hasta puse su foto !!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

uyy!!! si tienes razòn moderator... so sorry


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenos aportes JT............

el muro cortina es quiza la tendencia arquitectonica que mas ha calado en las mentes de las grandes firmas de arquitectura, es una exquisitez !!!!!!!!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tienes una fascinacion por Tokyo????


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

la verdad es que ultimamente encuentro muchos diseños japoneses (los de puro vidrio) insipidos...yo creo que un edificio adecuado deberia mesclar distintos materiales aparte del vidrio y el metal.....ser algo mas creativos xdioses jeje...o crear formas no comunes...basta de edificios asi:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

a mi me gusta ese edificio, ya es cuestion de gustos..........


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

clarines.....no es que me paresca feo...sino que me parece aburrido


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El edificio es bonito, pero le falta un poco de gracia. 
Ahora, hablando de las Torres Gemelas: ¿el hecho de ser dos torres juntas compensaba la simpleza de su diseño? En otras palabras, ¿se puede decir que el arquitecto pensó que la gracia y belleza no estaría en cada edificio per se sino más bien en la unidad arquitectónica que formaban?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es pedro, tambien es valido ese concepto !!!!!!!!! y vaya que bien lucian !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Como las dos torres de Brasilia en la Plaza de los Tres Poderes!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo creo que para la epoca...era un edificio novedoso..con esas especies de persianas....y aparte del hecho que eran los 2 edificios mas altos de EEUU..pasaron los años y paso de ser una obra maestra arquitectonica a simple cariño....tradicion....a mi nunca me parecieorn unas torres atractivas...eran sutiles y simples....y eso es bueno a veces...pero creo que con el conjunto de edificios del WTC que tenia alrededor...descuadraba un poco


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

yo creo que como conjunto resultaban atractivo...........y es un diseño (apersianado) vigente, digamos que es un prototipo..........

y no eran los mas altos, siempre fue y es la Sears !!!!!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno entonces lo cambio por "DE LOS MAS ALTOS" jajaja contento??? =P...pero estas seguro que resultaba atractivo? osea..elo resto eran edificios de cristal...con esos techos tipo cupula.....y las torres gemelas eran 2 mastodontes blancos gigaaantes delgados y largos...me gustaba porque resaltaban..pero no porque hacian buen conjunto....como quisiera que se hubiera hecho el proyecto que estuvo vigente por tantos meses..y ahora parece que va a ser ese ladrillo mal hecho


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha, no bratzo, estas confundiendo, esos edificios con cupulas son otro complejo financiero, las torres gemelas son en conjunto con otros pequeñuelos edificios de 8 pisos que si te fijas en los renders, hacen un juego perfecto con una plaza central, todo bien tratado !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A mí siempre me gustaron, Bratzo! Creo que representaban la belleza de la sobriedad y la elegancia! No es sólo cuestión de tradición, pues las Torres eran relativamente recientes, de los años 70.
Y, aparte de eso, dieron muestras de una fortaleza impresionante, al recibir tremendo impacto de aviones de fuselaje ancho a la altura del piso 100! Se supone que a esa gran altura la resistencia está terriblemente disminuida. Sin embargo, resistieron sin problema. O sea que, aparte de hermosas, eran terriblemente fuertes. Lástima que el acero no pudo resistir el efecto del calor producido por la gasolina de aviación proveniente de tanques repletos.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uuuu centro financiero....WTC diablos....eran cosas distintas? entonces todo el WTC eran edificios antiguos?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, aunque hay mucho misterio en torno a los ataques de sept 11


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo creo parte de la teoria del complot de bush para buscar una excusa para atacar a irak....es un loco..se jura el mesias del mundo moderno...pero mejor aqui lo dejamos jajajjaa vamos a rotar dmasiado el tema!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha, si mejor que quede ahi............

yo llamaria un monumento tradicional al edificio Woolworth por ejemplo


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> tienes una fascinacion por Tokyo????


Si...me encanta!! es alucinante la variedad de diseños y la cantidad de proyectos que tienen. Imaginacion sin limite!!!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Cristales por dentro y por fuera.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> la verdad es que ultimamente encuentro muchos diseños japoneses (los de puro vidrio) insipidos...yo creo que un edificio adecuado deberia mesclar distintos materiales aparte del vidrio y el metal.....ser algo mas creativos xdioses jeje...o *crear formas no comunes*


Ojala pueda complacer los exquisitos gustos de Bratzo con este edificio que es lo mas "no comun" que pude encontrar..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow que tales fotos JT, y ese ultimo edificio esta locazo.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> wow que tales fotos JT, y ese ultimo edificio esta locazo.


Gracias Bajopontino...a ese Bratzo todo le apesta, veamos que dice ahora de este edificio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el Jin Mao de Shanghai es mi favorito de esa ciudad, hasta que acaben el SWFC


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Gracias Bajopontino...*a ese Bratzo todo le apesta*, veamos que dice ahora de este edificio.


jajaja, debería bañarse.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajjjaajajajajajaja


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

soy pobre....no estoy para esas exquisiteces...

sobre el edificio..me recordo en algo al turnin torso d malmö...ese edificio me encanta...y este tambien esta muy bueno....se ha llegado a construir?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aun no, creo que ya inicio su construccion !


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nuevas tendencias estilo Pagoda..

Taipei 101 Tower (500m) / Chang Gu World Trade Center (222m)
















Tuntex Sky Tower (348m)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

excelente propuesta en diseño JT


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Esos edificios están muy bonitos! 
Una pregunta, Vane: ¿se puede hacer un rascacielos, digamos de 50 pisos, con un diseño pre incaico o incaico, o es incompatible? ¿Tendría que ser una especie de portada, como el Marriott, o podría ser alargado? (quizá inspirado en la Estela Raimondi o en otra figura vertical).


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Ojala pueda complacer los exquisitos gustos de Bratzo con este edificio que es lo mas "no comun" que pude encontrar..


Ese edificio no es uno residencial en Australia?, en las clases de la universidad lo vi en diapositivas.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Filter said:


> Ese edificio no es uno residencial en Australia?, en las clases de la universidad lo vi en diapositivas.


Este edificio es un proyecto japones, despues te consigo los datos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Este edificio es un proyecto japones, despues te consigo los datos.


Ok, es que en mis clases de estructuras, se ha comentado por su forma que es bastante peculiar, el profesor creo que dijo que estaba ubicado en Australia, quizás el de Japón sea uno parecido, mañana que tengo que ir a la universidad voy a preguntar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pucha 50 pisos son palabras gruesas, y en diseño incaico!!!!.

Es seguro que la tendencia de hacer ese tipo de construcciones son mas propicias a ciudades culturalmente apegadas a su arquitectura y q viven junto con esos diseños. Como el edificio que pones de Taipei. Pero es rarìsimo que en latinoamèrica encuentres diseños con inspiraciòn precolombina en edificios modernos justamente porque la tendencia norteamericana es la que rige los diseños latinos. Por eso ves el Skyline de Lima y te parece estar en la "jhonny".

Yo creo que se verìa muy bien, algo moderno si es de 50 pisos alargado conjugando ciertos detalles incaicos. Es màs... voy a buscar a ver q encuentro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No necesariamente Vane, en Lima se han diseñado varios edificios con diseños precolombinos, como la embajada de USA y aunque no lo creas, la torre Interbank.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block: ¿te refieres a que el edificio de Interbank vendría a ser una especie de kero gigante?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hans Hollein dio a conocer que su fuente de inspiración habia sido una cultura pre-incaica.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Filter said:


> Ese edificio no es uno residencial en Australia?, en las clases de la universidad lo vi en diapositivas.


Nagoya Mitsui Bldg./ 36 pisos/ 170 metros/ 3540 m2/ Construccion 2005-10~2008-02/


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Impressive buildings!*

Lindos edificios!!


----------

